# Help !!



## Jordann williams (Oct 6, 2018)

a cat has been running in my house for the past week looked very small and full of fleas after a week of this i give in and fed the poor girl and pit sone flea treatment on her (if she is coming in my home i dont want to get infested) she has been in the house for 4 days now, i have took her round the neighbours to see if she belongs to anyone and also taken her to see if she has been microchipped to no avail. Where do i stand now ?? She is a lovely girl but dont want to steal someones cat


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you tried popping a collar on her with a message "does anyone own this cat"? I would also report finding her to local animal charities/put her details on the "doglost" website and if nobody comes forward I guess you can assume that you can keep her. If somebody subsequently comes forward, at least you will have some evidence of having tried your best to find the owner.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Jordann williams said:


> a cat has been running in my house for the past week looked very small and full of fleas after a week of this i give in and fed the poor girl and pit sone flea treatment on her (if she is coming in my home i dont want to get infested) she has been in the house for 4 days now, i have took her round the neighbours to see if she belongs to anyone and also taken her to see if she has been microchipped to no avail. Where do i stand now ?? She is a lovely girl but dont want to steal someones cat


Have you out this on the cat forum?


----------

